# rocker panel and rear bottom damage



## Shiv987 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hit and went over a large curb - pictures attached
damage to drivers side rocker panel, rear bottom aero cover - and rear bumper

Any thoughts on the cost to repair this?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It looks to me like you turned left over the curb, because the rocker panel damage doesn't continue all along the driver's side, it crosses more into the center, behind the left rear wheel, and out the back.

I don't think anyone would be able to make an accurate guess as to the repair cost until after the battery pack has been inspected first. There is almost certainly damage to the outer shield of the pack, but as long as there aren't any holes in it, it's probably okay. Any more damage than that, or to the HV connectors, or the coolant lines, and the entire pack would have to be replaced.


----------

